# What trick is this?



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I do this with my brother all the time. Never actually knew if it had a name or not. It's a 0:53

YouTube - Boxes For Days


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like they just held hands and he spun his friend around


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

A lot of spinning


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks epically lame, but soooooo coool, somehow. :dunno:


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Multiple swivels? eeeeww


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's called spinning.


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

it's called lame. learn to spin yourself on boxes without your butt buddy brother lol.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I never said I couldn't spin on my own... Sorry, I forgot snowboarding wasn't allowed to be fun


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Dioxin01 said:


> I never said I couldn't spin on my own... Sorry, I forgot snowboarding wasn't allowed to be fun


snowboarding is srs bsns


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

and don't fucking forget it.


----------

